# What happened to M6?



## fishnguy (Dec 13, 2020)

Haven't seen anything out of him.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 13, 2020)

Banded maybe 1.5 yrs ago


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2020)

My buddy got banded on night when I wasn't on here to keep him in line, I sure miss him.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2020)

Tge artist formerly known as 6 has retired.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Tge artist formerly known as 6 has retired.


Is there a chance he is here as a new artist?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 13, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Is there a chance he is here as a new artist?


I can neither confirm nor deny that sir.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 13, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Is there a chance he is here as a new artist?


Never happens around here


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that sir.


I knew it!!!!
I've got a private message to send.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 13, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> I knew it!!!!
> I've got a private message to send.



Can the admins read our pms?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 13, 2020)

If he is on here he's toned it down a whole bunch from M6 Gen 1


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 13, 2020)

buckpasser said:


> Can the admins read our pms?


I dont think so? At least I hope not.lol


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 13, 2020)

buckpasser said:


> Can the admins read our pms?


Sure they can, be vewy vewy careful what you say........


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2020)

buckpasser said:


> Can the admins read our pms?




No, we cannot.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 13, 2020)

But we can read your minds...


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 13, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> No, we cannot.



Well, most of y’all wouldn’t mind what I say in them anyway...


----------



## fishnguy (Dec 13, 2020)

Well, I was wondering how that baby was doing.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2020)

*'Twas The Night M6 Was Bandid*

Last time M6 was on, he was heavily drinking
Posted a few mouthy remarks, without clearly thinking
I tried to save him, but he just kept on a sinking
Said he'd say whatever he wanted to say, and there was nothing anyone could do
Kinda like when that Florida player, threw that shoe
And once an Admin came along, and saw all those mouthy posts
I guess you could say, M6 was toast
And there you have the story of what happened to M6, 
so y'all always remember, drinking and posting don't mix!

*The End!*


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 14, 2020)

Pretty good!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2020)

So many legends have come and gone.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> So many legends have come and gone.


And some have come and gone quite a few different times..


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> And some have come and gone quite a few different times..


It’s the gift that keeps on giving.....?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 14, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> *'Twas The Night M6 Was Bandid*
> 
> Last time M6 was on, he was heavily drinking
> Posted a few mouthy remarks, without clearly thinking
> ...


You sure are getting a lot of mileage outta that "sneaker toss". ??


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks for all the PM's. I'll check into it.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 14, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Thanks for all the PM's. I'll check into it.



Where do I get new batteries for my forum user mind reader.  Mine seems to be DOA, it just keeps flashing aluminum foil advertisements.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2020)

elfiii said:


> Thanks for all the PM's. I'll check into it.



Please forward.....it’s a slow day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Please forward.....it’s a slow day.


It’s all adding up now. Amazing what one or 2 good tips will lead to. 
It’s spot on !


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 14, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Where do I get new batteries for my forum user mind reader.  Mine seems to be DOA, it just keeps flashing aluminum foil advertisements.



 Get the silver lithium’s !


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2020)

If a former member is back and playing by the rules. Please let them stay. Afterall, it's Christmas......


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 14, 2020)

If a former banned member is back, by definition he ain't playing by the rules and Holidays are not excepted.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 14, 2020)

How bout Ole Red? I used to love bantering with him. It was always friendly because I'm such a nice guybut he used to ruffle alot of feathers. He was probably the single most obnoxious poster to all the GT guys as a dog fan and most left the site. Used to be alot of GT boys back in the day.lol
Seemed like he made it back here awhile back but think he's gone again?


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 14, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> If a former member is back and playing by the rules. Please let them stay. Afterall, it's Christmas......



Probably have an easier time.appealing to Israel to allow Iran to keep it's nuke.program


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Seemed like he made it back here awhile back but think he's gone again?



Mack is like the breeze. He comes and goes.

I should be getting a text from him about this post any minute now.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 14, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> *'Twas The Night M6 Was Bandid*
> 
> Last time M6 was on, he was heavily drinking
> Posted a few mouthy remarks, without clearly thinking
> ...


Yea not a wise idea to drink liquor and blog! 

Sure do miss 6!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 14, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Yea not a wise idea to drink liquor and blog!
> 
> Sure do miss 6!


Can we all take a vote to change the rules for poor Ole 6? I mean, I'm not opposed to some rule changes???


----------



## Resica (Dec 14, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> How bout Ole Red? I used to love bantering with him. It was always friendly because I'm such a nice guybut he used to ruffle alot of feathers. He was probably the single most obnoxious poster to all the GT guys as a dog fan and most left the site. Used to be alot of GT boys back in the day.lol
> Seemed like he made it back here awhile back but think he's gone again?


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 14, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> Can we all take a vote to change the rules for poor Ole 6? I mean, I'm not opposed to some rule changes???



If this were a democracy (yes, I know), I’d vote for a “Lazarus clause” where we could vote on bringing back one banned member per year. I feel like we’d see DEE, M6, and a few more characters return over the coming years that would do nothing but improve the forum’s likability.


----------



## buckpasser (Dec 14, 2020)

I mean, Hawglips, the young feller with the nifty self filmed deer hunts that had some fowl language, Mark K. Lots of other good material providers are gone forever (sorta).


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 14, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> How bout Ole Red? I used to love bantering with him. It was always friendly because I'm such a nice guybut he used to ruffle alot of feathers. He was probably the single most obnoxious poster to all the GT guys as a dog fan and most left the site. Used to be alot of GT boys back in the day.lol
> Seemed like he made it back here awhile back but think he's gone again?


Ole red is my cuz.... He isn't around here anymore.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 14, 2020)

Heck I voted for me to come back 1 time....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2020)

Gents, it’s just not that hard to get along here. Have fun but be nice to others, watch your language and don’t be PUI, that covers 99% of it.

Yes, I miss some of the folks that aren’t here anymore.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2020)

I miss Dawg pound!! Mines Dawgs.....


----------



## Resica (Dec 14, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Ole red is my cuz.... He isn't around here anymore.


How's she doing?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> Gents, it’s just not that hard to get along here. Have fun but be nice to others, watch your language and don’t be PUI, that covers 99% of it.
> 
> Yes, I miss some of the folks that aren’t here anymore.


If I can make it since the inception of this site, it can't be that hard as I have taken some brutal punishment for years here as an OSU fan. I have tried my best to let alot of things roll off my back(private pms mainly, although not any in the last few years) and be respectfull to everyone. Overall this is a great forum with some really great people.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> If I can make it since the inception of this site, it can't be that hard as I have taken some brutal punishment for years here as an OSU fan. I have tried my best to let alot of things roll off my back(private pms mainly, although not any in the last few years) and be respectfull to everyone. Overall this is a great forum with some really great people.



I’ve met some fine folks through this board and chatted with countless other good folks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2020)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’ve met some fine folks through this board and chatted with countless other good folks.


Really glad you've enjoyed our chats and think the world of me. You're okay too, I reckon.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 14, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> Really glad you've enjoyed our chats and think the world of me. You're okay too, I reckon.



Well there is that other...........oh never mind.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 14, 2020)

I am a perfect example of all it takes is.... errrr well I’m a ok example it’s not that hard. 
What I love about this place it’s kid friendly. Y’all just don’t know how many kids get in here. 
GON is the bomb


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 14, 2020)

Let's bring back Dead Eye Eddie!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 14, 2020)

Admistrators keep me from telling the truth a lot.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> I miss Dawg pound!! Mines Dawgs.....


Dawg Pound was the bomb! I have spit a many a drink on the puter reading his post. It used to make some of Dawgs mad because it was obvious he was no Dawg. But, for humor sake it was funny!!! Just looking at the Ole Dawg Pound Avatar make me laugh. Lots of good ones not here anymore. The sports forum used to be an absolute gun fight. Some crazy times in here. But some fun ones. I guess in all honesty it had to be reeled back in but lord have mercy it would get down right epic in here.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2020)

KevinA, Proside, Les Miles,Lilburn Joe(passed away). Who else???


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2020)

^^^^^ This, I didn't post a lot back then in the sports forum, but I sure laughed a lot!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> KevinA, Proside, Les Miles,Lilburn Joe(passed away). Who else???


Sandhill Mike, ...... the tooth doc guy???


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2020)

Doc Holiday, Chadair, Spot N Stalks buddy Nole got banned can’t remember name


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2020)

Boudreaux, or how ever he spelled it.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2020)

I met Chad at  sports forum lunch at Boudreaux way back when, Miguel Cervantes (Hugh).


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2020)

Lilburn Joe would get fired up when someone called him Lilly joe......


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 14, 2020)

Seeing all those names brings back great memories of alot of trash talking.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 14, 2020)

Next thing y’all know. 
Y’all will say it’s ok bring back Kmac


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 14, 2020)

I sure would Appreciate that !


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 14, 2020)

buckpasser said:


> Can the admins read our pms?



They can on vBulletin software.

GON uses XenForo.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 14, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> Next thing y’all know.
> Y’all will say it’s ok bring back Kmac


Highly doubtful there buddy........

You GON banned yourself?...?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Doc Holiday, Chadair, Spot N Stalks buddy Nole got banned can’t remember name


You thinking of Rebel Yell? Not all of those missing were banned, just moved on, I reckon. And sadly, some have passed.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2020)

Silver Britches said:


> You thinking of Rebel Yell? Not all of those missing were banned, just moved on, I reckon. And sadly, some have passed.


Rebel yell. Yeah. I talk to Chadair all the time. He just doesn’t post anymore.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 15, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> Next thing y’all know.
> Y’all will say it’s ok bring back Kmac



Who?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 18, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> And some have come and gone quite a few different times..



How does one do that?  Asking just in case.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 18, 2020)

Gold Ranger said:


> How does one do that?  Asking just in case.


I think there are high odds a member or 2 posting in this thread could let you know how its done!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> Same here, i never used to post but if you didn’t check back in religiously you missed out on a lot. this place used to be constant entertainment and occasionally you could even learn something Sports related. It’s still good now but I don’t think it will ever be what it used to be.


The entertainment factor has gone down. Who would have ever thought we’d actually be talking about sports in the sports forum....


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 18, 2020)

Hey Matty6 shoot me a PM brother, we need to get started on our fishing schedule for this spring!!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 21, 2020)

Madsnooker said:


> I think there are high odds a member or 2 posting in this thread could let you know how its done!



The heck you say?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 21, 2020)

Y'all got your holidays messed up.  If'n there was a time to let a banned user back on, it would be Easter, not Christmas.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 23, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Y'all got your holidays messed up.  If'n there was a time to let a banned user back on, it would be Easter, not Christmas.


Can we start a poll so we can have a decision by Easter? That way everyone’s voice is heard....?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 23, 2020)

It would be nice to see the midget post again!!!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 24, 2020)

MudDucker said:


> Y'all got your holidays messed up.  If'n there was a time to let a banned user back on, it would be Easter, not Christmas.



That would be the next Easter in December, right?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2020)

The longer the poll is up the better data we can get. Let’s keep that in mind. ?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 24, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> The entertainment factor has gone down. Who would have ever thought we’d actually be talking about sports in the sports forum....


We’re getting old and soft..........and just to darn familiar with each other!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 24, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> The longer the poll is up the better data we can get. Let’s keep that in mind. ?


You might be on to something. We could do a Christmas pardon each year. We need nominations first.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2020)

bullgator said:


> You might be on to something. We could do a Christmas pardon each year. We need nominations first.


Admins/Mods would be ok to start a poll? I’ll hold off until permission is given.....?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 24, 2020)

Every criminal is a free man after they serve their time. Let’s keep that in mind.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 24, 2020)

bullgator said:


> We’re getting old and soft..........and just to darn familiar with each other!


No softening here, brother! Gators still suck!


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 26, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Every criminal is a free man after they serve their time. Let’s keep that in mind.



Funny thing bout that though is that death is the only thing that frees one from a life sentence.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2020)

6 if you can read this, I miss you brother!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2020)

Looks like we still need permission from the leadership here before starting a poll.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 27, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Admins/Mods would be ok to start a poll? I’ll hold off until permission is given.....?



You can run a poll about anything you want to. Like all the other polls run on here that one would be useless information too.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 27, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Looks like we still need permission from the leadership here before starting a poll.


Hopefully one of the softer hearted ones will read this!!!!! 












If there is an admin with a soft heart...........


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 27, 2020)

elfiii said:


> You can run a poll about anything you want to. Like all the other polls run on here that one would be useless information too.


???


----------



## DannyW (Dec 28, 2020)

Looks like Six has received the Pete Rose treatment. I wasn't there that night, wish I had been because it must have been epic.


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 29, 2020)

TLM!!!!!!!!!!

Thug Lives Matter!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 29, 2020)

I miss my little buddy!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 29, 2020)

Bring back the midget!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2020)

I could turn this place back into the Wild West so fast it would make your heads spin.  All I would need is a little leeway.  I’m confident I could do it in one post.


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> I could turn this place back into the Wild West so fast it would make your heads spin.  All I would need is a little leeway.  I’m confident I could do it in one post.


Do it!! I support you!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2020)

Resica said:


> Do it!! I support you!!


Gotta have staff support.  I have a checkered past here.?


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 30, 2020)

Midgetthugs matter!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Midgetthugs matter!!!!!


Apparently not that much.?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2020)

This could be epic.


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> Gotta have staff support.  I have a checkered past here.?


Who doesn't?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2020)

I’m pretty sure I could get this thing done in two words.  Maybe one.?


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> I’m pretty sure I could get this thing done in two words.  Maybe one.?


You won't, so it's irrelevant!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> I’m pretty sure I could get this thing done in two words.  Maybe one.?


As long as you keep it within the rules you should be fine.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> As long as you keep it within the rules you should be fine.


It would be within the rules.  What it would lead to would most likely not be.?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2020)

Danuwoa said:


> It would be within the rules.  What it would lead to would most likely not be.?


It’s been a minute I’m sure the mods need some free entertainment........?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 30, 2020)

Sifting of the wheat so to speak.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2020)

Resica said:


> You won't, so it's irrelevant!


It’s no skin off my nose.  I don’t even watch foozbawl anymore.  Watching a bunch of woke entitled jerks who would most likely hate all of us ain’t my idea of a good time.  When they went woke I walked.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 30, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> It’s been a minute I’m sure the mods need some free entertainment........?


Well there are some things I’m not free to discuss in the forum that cause me to err on the side of caution.  It would be easy though.


----------

